# Zombie/Prom Themed Party - Need Suggestions



## jwindrow (Sep 26, 2013)

Halloween is my husbands favorite holiday and now that we are homeowners, we have been hosting halloween parties. The last one was a family friendly event with no theme, other than kids and adults had to dress up. The house was decked out but no real "theme". 

This year we are hosting an adult only party. We live in south on the water so its an indoor/outdoor opportunity. I REALLY want a cool theme, but want it to be easy for people given that we are all new parents of toddlers! Finding a babysitter for this party is an event in itself... 

I love the whole zombie/thriller/prom theme. I have so many old prom/bridesmaids dresses that I am happy to run over with my car, splash some red paint on and call it day. 

Any thoughts on how I could have theme party like this? Zombie prom? Zombie wedding? 

Any help is much appreciated!


----------



## dkberg (Aug 31, 2012)

We did Zombie Prom as our theme last year, I made a balloon arch as a photo prop but it was blood splattered and some of the balloons were popped. We had a prom king and queen at the end of the party, they won by earning the most "brains" by playing games throughout the night. It was really fun. Of course we had a spiked punch, etc.


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Oh how fun, I would keep to the zombie prom or homecoming theme. If I were doing it, I would create a fictitious high school (or your local high school name) and decorate as if it were the real deal (HS color streamers, banner). Then pretend that zombies attacked so everything is askew and bloody. Here's a link to someone who did a zombie prom party http://www.thespookyvegan.com/2012/10/31-days-of-halloween-night-to-dismember.html

Here are more links on zombies and zombie party ideas:
http://www.pinterest.com/zim2/halloween-zombie-party/
http://www.pinterest.com/zim2/halloween-zombie-art/
http://www.pinterest.com/zim2/halloween-costumes-zombies/


----------

